# Morgan County Alabama 3d Shoot April 3-4



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

:bump:

For a good cause:

Ricochet


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*shoot*

TTT
It's a great range to shoot .


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope it is we are headed down that way this weekend


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Please post in proper forum.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

VERY excited to be coming to the shoot this weekend, as long as the weather holds out! Would love to shoot my first team shoot!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Look at the dude acting like a mod


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

hoytxcutter said:


> Please post in proper forum.


Is this not the 3-D Archery forum? :banplease


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## shift00420 (Mar 18, 2008)

hoytxcutter said:


> Please post in proper forum.


My grandmother has nothing better to do than to bother other people also!!!
IMO i like reading all the shoots that people shoot. I think it promotes the sport. Plus his post has nothing to do with 3D!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

Bump for the Bama crowd


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

brbowman said:


> Bump for the Bama crowd


Thanks for the Bump

Roll Tide


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

shift00420 said:


> My grandmother has nothing better to do than to bother other people also!!!
> IMO i like reading all the shoots that people shoot. I think it promotes the sport. Plus his post has nothing to do with 3D!!!:darkbeer:


I just like this post... I don't know why...


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

slamnationalley said:


> The Morgan County Archery Association will be ready for this Easter weekend April 3-4. The range will be open from 8:00 am and last card out at 3:30 pm. on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Also, there will be TEAM Shoot Sunday afternoon with 50% payback. Registration for the Team Shoot will start at 1:00 pm with the shoot starting at 1:30 pm.
> 
> ...



Thanks to all that joined us. I was actually surprised at the number of shooters that saw this post and joined us from out of town. Here in Alabama we are blessed with multiple 3D shoots each weekend (atleast 1 if not 3 different ranges, all within 50 miles) due to the Bowhunters of Alabama (BHA) and other individual ASA affiliated ranges. I didn't realize that there aren't that many public ranges to shoot outside north Alabama until speaking with a number of our visitors. Below are the scores. Thanks again and I will post our other shoots ASAP.

OPEN 'A'	
1	ROBERT BICKERSTAFF	194
2	MICHAEL STEWART	191
3	RICHARD BROWN	182
4	SHANE CUPP	165

OPEN 'B'	
1	CODY PITTS	206
2	BRIAN PARKER	204
3	KEITH CARTER	202
4	RICHARD CHAMBERS	200
5	DWIGHT McCAY	196
6	MIKE PATEY	193
7	DAVE BOAK	192
8	DAVID MELVIN	183
9	GLENN EVANS	182
10	JOSEPH WADE	182
11	RANDY GREEN	181
12	JESSIE WILHELM	181
13	CHRIS DUNN	180
14	JOHN SMITH	171
15	JIMMY RICHARDSON	151

UNLIMITED	
1	KERRY WAYSLOW	149
2	HAROLD HONEYCUTT	143
3	SHANNON STILES	58

SENIOR ADVANCED	
1	KEITH WRIGHT	194
2	MARK PROCTOR	193
3	ROBERT HOLCOMB	177

SENIOR BOWHUNTER	
1	DAVID HOWSE	190
2	BOBBY MYERS	187
3	RAYMOND PATEY	185
4	DANNY BICKERSTAFF	181
5	STEVE BYRD	172

BOWHUNTER 'A'	
1	SHANE DUNAVANT	197
2	JOSH MORTON	192
3	JASON GRAVES	179
4	JIMMY JENKINS	175
5	HEATH HOUSE	175
6	KEVIN IVEY	173
7	MICHAEL OWENS	171
8	CHANCEY SHELTON	165
9	EUGENE DUNAVANT	164
10	JASON CLIFTON	157
11	DOUG PORTER	149

BOWHUNTER 'B'	
1	JEREMY GEAN	206
2	BILL WATKINS	202
3	DAN NEWELL	200
4	MATT BROADBENT	196
5	SKIP PLEDGER	194
6	SCOTTY ARRINGTON	194
7	JASON HONEYCUTT	190
8	KEITH CLEMONS	188
9	STEVE MANN	186
10	THOMAS RADKE	184
11	CHARLES RADKE	178
12	GREG PROCTOR	177
13	JIMMY WATSON	176
14	LUKE NELSON	175
15	JOSEPH SCOTT	173
16	KEITH HOOPER	173
17	JOHN CUMMINS	169
18	GREG ANDERSON	169
19	JERRY BYRAM	160
20	BRADLEY BYRAM	157
21	LESSLEY PINYAN	150
22	SCOTT CENTERS	139

WOMEN'S ADVANCED	
1	BRITTANY PITTS	184
2	MELONIE COULTAS	183
3	ROBIN GREEN	179
4	JUANITA HOLCOMB	174
5	JANET WRIGHT	90

WOMEN'S BOWHUNTER 'A'	
1	MAGGIE KYLE	192
2	JESSIE GRAVES	177
3	LIDSEY RHODES	171
4	YALI LaFONTAINE	144

WOMEN'S BOWHUNTER 'B'	
1	SUSAN HONEYCUTT	204
2	RACHEL PATEY	200
3	ANGELA GEAN	192
4	LAURA JENKINS	188
5	EMILY HOUSTON	188
6	MARGO STEWART	184
7	CAROL MYERS	169
8	MICHELLE BYRAM	167
9	KISSIMEE RADKE	156
10	MENICA PLEDGER	114
11	GINNY SHELTON	106

TRADITIONAL	
1	HAROLD HONEYCUTT	122 (FUN)

JUNIORS	
1	COLETON WATKINS	190

YOUTH	
1	COLE COULTAS	206
2	JOSEY GREEN	140
3	JONATHON FRALIX	109

CUBS	
1	BLAKE ARRINGTON	212
2	DYLAN RUSSELL	182
3	CARSON HONEYCUTT	139


----------



## shift00420 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bump bump for a good turnout:cheers::cheers:


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry i couldnt make it i really wanted to but the schedule just wouldnt work out


----------

